# Programmation PIC



## theBrave (23 Novembre 2004)

Est-ce quelqu'un sait s'il existe des outils de developpement pour PIC sous MacOS ?
J'entend des compilateur C, des assembleurs et des simulateurs...


----------



## Balooners (23 Novembre 2004)

Cela peut il te convenir ?


----------



## LionelMacBruSoft (24 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Le groupe MicrocontoleurMacOsFr s'est fixé comme but de réaliser une carte USB pour la programmation des PIC 16 et basic stamp (en premier) + un logiciel Mac OS X. 

Renseignements et inscriptions :
http://www.electroniquemac.fr.st (rubrique "Microcontroleurs"). 

À ce jour, la carte est terminée; la programmation va commencer. 

Cordialement.
Lionel (fondeur et animateur du groupe).


----------

